

Why Ecuador? - nealabq
http://www.slate.com/blogs/weigel/2013/06/23/why_ecuador.html

======
armenarmen
This threw me off at first. I had assumed that Iceland would be his ultimate
destination, or maybe even New Zealand. Bot of which are high up on the list
of free societies.

